# Can radio buttons be removed and replaced?



## clwguy (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't want to try poping them off in case I break them. Can anyone tell me how to remove them if it is possible?

Thanks


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

You forgot to say which radio you are referring to. Generally, no, buttons can't be 'popped' off - most likely you'd need to dismantle whichever piece of electronics you are actually talking about. If you actually post up more useful information, along with pictures etc it would help...

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## clwguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Dennis,

Sorry, I should have included that. I have the earlier Business Head Unit. I want to take off the PTY RDS button beside the preset buttons and put it on the same unit with CD which has two minus signs.

Tks
Jim


----------



## clwguy (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd also like to replace the large volume knob. It's a little wobbly on the new head


----------



## clwguy (Dec 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## smith234 (May 18, 2013)

hi............yes, we can remove the radio button by remove it.
and replace also with the concept of simple rules of it.
we will take the another button here,,,,,,,,,,
.........................
 classified website


----------



## clwguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks. That was incredibly helpful. Hopefully I've helped you feel a little better about yourself.



smith234 said:


> hi............yes, we can remove the radio button by remove it.
> and replace also with the concept of simple rules of it.
> we will take the another button here,,,,,,,,,,
> .........................
> classified website


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi clwguy

As per above, you'll need to carefully dismantle the unit's and remove the buttons/swap them over. I don't see any point in doing so though as changing the button cap won't change the 'function' of the button press on the unit - it'll still do what the + and - buttons did originally just be confusing with a 'PTY' and 'RDS' logo instead. 

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## E39M52TUB25 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,
It can be done. As mentioned above, the unit has to be disassembled, and you will find a lot of springs behind the soldering board and front fascia. Behind these springs, you will find two holes at the upper part of the button , which you will have to work through. The bottons are hinched, and you must push and bend the arms of the hinches, a part of the button, inward to the centre of the button. One side at a time. Just be gentle and careful


----------



## clwguy (Dec 2, 2012)

wow... that's a lot to change out the buttons.
thanks for your help.


----------



## *-Chris-* (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm sorry to wake the dead with this thread, but I can't find a picture of the radio disassembled.

Are the springs behind these buttons sort of a wide "V" shape gold piece wedged into an "L" shaped piece of plastic? 

I have a broken climate control button spring, and can't find the springs ANYWHERE online. So an old business CD radio is a lot cheaper on ebay to rape for parts than a used climate control unit is. Please tell me they're the same  Thanks!


----------

